# Homepage mit ps7



## Hit Man (9. März 2003)

Hallo ich habe ps7 
und wollte mal fragen wie es geht das ich damit richtige gfx machen kann für eine hp... Wie sollte ich anfang und wie sollte ich fortfahren... ? Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee und kann mir helfen wie es ausehen soll kann ich ja dan selber mal versuchen ich weiss nur net wie ich anfangen soll... den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen... das man mit ps7 ein layout für eine hp machen kann ?!

ThX


----------



## Langhaarzottl (9. März 2003)

*Homepage*

Hallöle....

also...ich kenne Deine Geschmacksrichtung zwar nicht...aber wenn Du mal eine HP sehen willst die komplett in PS 6.0 erstellt wurde...dann schau mal auf meiner privaten Homepage vorbei.

Wenn Dir das so zusagt...kannste Dich ja nochmal melden...vielleicht kann ich Dir dann spezieller weiterhelfen.

Gruß  

Zottl


----------



## Hit Man (9. März 2003)

Ja sowas meine ich zum beispiel wie geht sowas ?
Muss doch ziemlich schwer sein.


----------



## Precog (9. März 2003)

wenn du gerade erst mit PS anfängst, solltest du erstmal ein
paar tutorials durcharbeiten...
dann kannst du probieren, dass zu bauen was du willst.
wenn du dann probleme hast, kannst du hier herkommen und
fragen. es gibt aber keine "Anleitung" zu ner guten hp.
versuch dass zu bauen, was dir gefällt.

cYa
victork

//edit
ich habe gerade nen thread "entdeckt", der 2 oder 3 unter deinem liegt, und die selbe aussage hat:
Klick
Augen Auf


----------



## Hit Man (9. März 2003)

Das problem ist nur das die meisten tutorials mit ps in english sind ich habe aber das deutsche da heissen die tools ganz anders


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. März 2003)

Hi,  versuchs mal mit nem Buch. 
Beide sind wirklich gut.

http://www.galileodesign.de/katalog/buecher/titel/gp/titelID-441
http://www.addison-wesley.de/main/main.asp?page=home/bookdetails&ProductID=8217


Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Precog (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HiTmAn@CS _
> *Das problem ist nur das die meisten tutorials mit ps in english sind ich habe aber das deutsche da heissen die tools ganz anders  *



da sag ich doch nur:
Das
Und Das

 

cYa
victork


----------



## Langhaarzottl (9. März 2003)

*Homepage*

Jo...da muss ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmen...

wenn Du PS nicht schon ein bisschen im Griff hast...ist es nicht so ganz einfach ein komplettes Webprojekt entsprechend umzusetzen.

Ich persönlich fange jedes Projekt nach einem festen Schema an...

Ich öffne eine neue Datei in der Größe 800 x 600 Pixel.

In einer neuen Ebene lege ich grafisch die Frames fest und gestalte diese aus.

Ich lege die grafischen Buttons im Navigationsframe an und mache mir 
schon hier Gedanken wie ich die Mouse-Overs im Image Ready gestalten werde.

Über die Auswahl schneide ich die einzelnen Frames aus und speichere
diese als PSD Dateien.

Im Image Ready optimiere ich die einzelnen Framegrafiken und 
setze die Hyperlinks auf die entsprechenden Buttons.

Weiter gehts mit dem anlegen der Mouse-Overs.

Wenn ich per "Vorschau in...Explorer" davon überzeugt bin daß 
alles passt mache ich mich ans HTML.

Hier kann man dann noch ein paar spezielle Gags wie z.B. mit
Java-Scripts einbauen.

Als Beispiel einer solcher Seiten wäre z.B. diese:

Beispielseite 

Klar..ein Neuling wird sich schon schwer tun so alles auf einmal umzusetzen...
dennoch denke ich das eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Planung schon 
recht wichtig ist.

Besonders sollte man immer beim jeweiligen Arbeitsschritt den
folgenden vor Augen haben. Zu oft habe ich durch hirnrissige
Leichtsinnsfehler diverse Arbeiten 2x machen dürfen 

Also...probieren...probieren..probieren....

Viel Spass...

Zottl


Bei speziellen Fragen zu diversen Arbeitstechniken ...
einfach nochmal melden...(fast) nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## chriZ (11. März 2003)

nicht schlecht die page, klasse ich finde ich die "schwerter" hinter bad7 wie haßt du die gemacht klasse chrome sieht richtig echt aus


----------



## Jackie (11. März 2003)

*Re: Homepage*



> _Original geschrieben von Langhaarzottl _
> Beispielseite


 Coole HP !!! ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. März 2003)

könnte das gespame vielleicht unterdrückt werden?
danke.

bitte nicht auf diesen hinweis antworten, wenn doch
dann per pm, danke.


----------



## Langhaarzottl (12. März 2003)

*Sorryyyy*

Boah..sorry....

hab's echt verpennt hier noch mal reinzuschauen...
ich hoffe es ist nicht zu spät. 

Also...zuerst mal vielen dank für's Lob.

Die "Schwerter" hinter Bad Seven sind lediglich freigestellte
"echte" KLingen einer Photografie...mit Absicht undeutlich gemacht
durch eine extreme Transformation um diese dann wieder in ein kleineres Format zu schieben.

Die KLingen hatten Farbstiche durch farbiges Licht, daß ich durch umwandeln in Graustufen entfernt habe.

Durch ein bisschen rumschieben in den Gradationskurven kam ich dann zu dem jetzigen Effekt.

Also...einfach mal in der Suchmaschine nach "Klinge" suchen. 

POWERGRU77

Zottl 

Achja... hier gibts ähnliches... BAD SEVEN


----------

